# Courtesy Nissan



## kieranlavin (May 6, 2002)

It is sad to note that the days of Customer Service at Courtesy Nissan are
dead. I have recently become one of the many *FORMER* customers.
Although I have heard many recent stories from unhappy customers, I gave
you guys the benefit of the doubt. It has been a few years since I've
used Courtesy for a variety of reasons but I called over a week ago to
order a catalytic converter. I needed a cat before the 4th of July
because I had planned on installing it on 7/5 so that I could get the car
inspected for emissions on 7/8. When ordering the cat on 6/24, it was
explained to me that it would take Courtesy 2 days to receive the cat and
then another 5 days to my doorstep. I was to receive a confirmation
e-mail before anything was sent out. On Thursday 6/26, I put in a phone
call to Courtesy Nissan first thing in the morning to check. I was told
that the cat had already gone out. The gentleman guaranteed me that it
would arrive before 7/4. I requested a tracking number but none could be
provided at the time. I asked that one be e-mailed to me so I could see
what was happening as time was of the essence. After that weekend, on
6/31, I e-mailed this address ([email protected]) and requested the
status of my cat. I, again, asked whether it was arrive before 7/4 or
not. There was no response. 7/4 has come and gone and there is no cat to
install on my car.

So, the original salesman I spoke with on 6/24 lied to me that I would
receive a cat before 7/4, the salesman I spoke with on 6/26 lied when he
assured me that the cat would arrive before 7/4, and no one responded to
my e-mail to boot!

In these times it is important to stay on top of things or you will lose
business. Courtesy Nissan has lost my business and is continuing to slide
from everything I've heard. It's sad too because I remember when Courtesy
was really there for us SE-R owners. However, there are many, many more
resources out there. I will be using these other resources including:

Mossy Nissan
http://www.mossyperformance.com/
Greg Vogel
1-866-55-MOSSY

http://www.nissanparts.cc/

Flemington Nissan
http://nissan.flemington.com/frameset1.asp?LINK=Parts&MAIN=parts_department
Perty Guthardt - SE-R owner
1-908-782-5597

DiFeo Nissan
http://www.difeo-nissan.com/
1-201-435-2003

Hopefully some of the other SE-R (and Nissan) owners out there will
save themselves the hassle and rethink calling Courtesy the next time they
need parts. I know that I, for one, would rather deal with marked up
prices at the local dealer rather than calling Courtesy in the future.

As always, your mileage may vary...

kieran

cc: every list, forum, friend I can think of...


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

So wait, just because you didnt get what you wanted, you want everyone to stay away from courtesy? That kind of harsh. Maybe if you had decided to order the cat earlier, you wouldnt have been let down. You have a good story on your hand, about their "bad" customer service and all, and it is rude/sad of them, but I doubt youre the only one that they had to ship stuff out to at the time, and on top of that, it being close to the fourth, I dont really think that business should be taken away from them by you posting this. Unless this is happening a lot to people, but I havent heard much trouble about courtesy nissan.


----------



## kieranlavin (May 6, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *So wait, just because you didnt get what you wanted, you want everyone to stay away from courtesy? That kind of harsh. *


I am simply relaying my experience. Take it for what it's worth. Like I said in my post, your mileage may vary. I have, however, heard of a lot of people who are particularly pissed at Courtesy due to similar experiences... mostly on the SE-R list.

My mind is made up and I am not on a campaign to trash Courtesy or take business away from them. Everyone should (and probably will) do with my post as they'd like... keep it in the back of their head at the very least.

As for it being around the 4th and them having other orders to go out, a promise should never have been made that I'd have it before the 4th... or I should've been warned so that I could have made the decision to ask them to expedite the shipping. Nothing was ever mentioned though.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I myself have delt with Courtesy 3 times this year..
every time shipping was quick.. had items in less than 1 week.

I guess they had a problem thats was out of there hands


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
He can trash anyoe he wants if he had a genuinely bad experience. Its up to everyone else to defend them. (of course them too, but they aren't here).
Besides, isn't this for the 'feedback' section?

Seth


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I've had nothing but good experience w/ Courtesy. The fact that they will give us a discount says a lot about their committment towards aftermarket support. Oh well....sorry you had a shitty experience.


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

Courtesy is the greatest, especially since they are only 10mins from my house 

Sorry you had a bad experience, but then again its unrealistic to think that you will never have a bad customer service experience.


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

hey, he can complain all he wants. in fact, i encourage it... it's because noone complains when the drive-by at McD's screws up their order that i can't get the right order the first time when i go there. why?

you have 5 good employees, one bad... bad employee screws off, and messes up orders, people think, "dammit, it's not worth the trouble to go back or call and complain." so what happens? bad employee doesn't get fired for screwing off, and i NEVER get super-size fries the first try. if everyone who has a problem complains, the manager will hear. and if enough people complain, the bad employee gets shit-canned, loses his girlfriend, never gets married or has kids, and keeps his worthless ass out of the gene-pool. all of society benefits, and i get my super-size fries.

people are too complacent these days... customer service is really starting to slip. everywhere. get out there and demand what you're due, people!


----------



## specialkjr (Jun 11, 2003)

I werk at a McDs (everyone laugh) and as a manager I have had my share of complaints. I have figured out that half the time a wrong order is the employees fault and the other half the customer's fault (the customers always right). But most of the people who complain didn't have anything wrong with their order, they are just trying to get some extra food. INstead of trying to figure things out we just give them the food. 
So complaining is always good. Especially when there is nothing to complain about.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Or you could not go to a place that gives you crappy service. This is something I don't get. Why do people continue to give money to places they aren't satisfied with? It is simply stupid. If he doesn't want to deal with them anymore then that is the best thing he can do along with relaying his bad experience. Maybe customer service is slipping in the automotive industry but every job I have had was very serious about customer service. At the same time not necessarily with this situation but in other's I have seen where people don't get it. People are stupid and will complain for stupid reasons and make outrageous demand when they are in the wrong or they can't grasp the concept of the situation. Also if you have a problem with your fastfood go elsewhere simple as that if you keep going to McD's and have the same problem over and over you are glutton for punishment and can't grasp the concept that you are walking into a bad situation and continue to do so everytime what are you expecting? Something magical to happen? If you have a choice choose the better establishment plain and simple.


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

Rama said:


> *Or you could not go to a place that gives you crappy service. This is something I don't get. Why do people continue to give money to places they aren't satisfied with? It is simply stupid. If he doesn't want to deal with them anymore then that is the best thing he can do along with relaying his bad experience. Maybe customer service is slipping in the automotive industry but every job I have had was very serious about customer service. At the same time not necessarily with this situation but in other's I have seen where people don't get it. People are stupid and will complain for stupid reasons and make outrageous demand when they are in the wrong or they can't grasp the concept of the situation. Also if you have a problem with your fastfood go elsewhere simple as that if you keep going to McD's and have the same problem over and over you are glutton for punishment and can't grasp the concept that you are walking into a bad situation and continue to do so everytime what are you expecting? Something magical to happen? If you have a choice choose the better establishment plain and simple. *


sure. some day another fast food restaurant will appear in my little town less than 10 minutes from work. and then i can go somewhere else for my 1/2 hour lunch. until then, i have to cope with people who short me on a $0.30 piece of cheese on my Big Nasty, and can't remember that super-size fries say "super-size" on the box... but i'm not going to be happy about it.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

you got my reply on the sr20 board...but i will continue to buy my tune up parts from them...though they did mess up my motor mount order. but if i ever got in a predicament like you did i guess i will go elsewhere


----------



## kieranlavin (May 6, 2002)

Ok, I think it's gone far enough... I was unhappy at the time. I complained. My part still arrived (although late). Steve Richardson e-mailed me and appologized and explained his situation. We both expressed our opinions. Probably the best thing for me to have done was to call him up rather than to complain publicly but I was too hot-headed at the time. While I may or may not go back and deal with Courtesy, there was some bad judgement on my part. I'm not excusing the situation and the one bad employee as someone has stated but it's something that happened. Management knows about it and so do you guys. Let's all get on with life, modding cars, ragging on others at the track, and having fun!


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Closed by request.


----------

